# "The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking by James Krenov"



## WayneC

I agree. Worth reading. It has been 5-6 years since I read it. Probably time to read it again.


----------



## dbol

I am almost done with it I really enjoyed the section about how he got into woodworking. 
I am not sure how to say how much I enjoy the book, but I really did and keep telling my wife about what he says here and there.
I am reading cabinetmakers journal.
Hope to be reading this one soon though.


----------



## flaggfreak

I also enjoyed this book a few months ago. It is slow at times but a must read for a woodworker.


----------



## mafe

Thank you for the review, another one for my list.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools

This is one of my favorite books. I always hated cabinets in big box stores but I could not figure out why…then I read the section about the way he plays with the grain and it clicked…the grain in those cabinets was never given a second thought, it's just chaos. With a bit of care a whole new dimension can be added to a project.

Thanks for doing this review.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 

Dennis


----------



## Porchfish

Couldn't agree more ! Krenov is the master for a common sense approach to the beauty of woodwork. Now if you want an advanced course in rambling, but with fantastic insights you might try & find a copy of "The soul of a tree" George Nakashima ! He passed several years ago, but his work & words are timeless.

Don Schneider, Havana Florida


----------



## SSMDad

Thanks for the review Don. I'll keep an eye [in] for a copy.


----------



## Bertha

I love this book. I agree that it's more of a why than a how book.
Not to hijack, but I would include the following book of an interesting "how" book that still manages to address a bit of the history:

Modern Cabinet Work: A Comprehensive Treatise on Making Fine Furniture from the Golden Age of Craftsmanship 
Percy A Wells (Author)


----------



## Kjuly

Great review Don,
I bought this book when it was first released…whoa 1975 are you sure? 
I refer back to this book often, sometimes to answer a question and sometimes for a little inspiration.
Keith


----------



## DocSavage45

Damn! You beat me to it. Having my morning coffee, decided to look at reviews thinking insight to equipment? Another type of equipment?

This is one of several books by a master craftsman who always said "I'm an ameture (sp?). "The Impractical Cabinet Maker" is another of Krenov's works. not necessarily How, more Why we connect to wood. Your "Bad Part" is my "Good Part." How do we put what we do into words? Touch, feel,smell,visions of the next step, the evolution we go through in making mistakes..lol..not me…And being inspired yet not understanding "How come?" Like his discussion on how wood ages? Or why is that piece of curly maple so precious?
Sorry, guess I'm ramlbing as well? LOL

I have most of his books. Sometimes at the end of a really bad day, I'll pick up one of his books and go through a topic or look at what came out of his hands, heart, and soul. I fall asleep inspired.

Thanks for your review!


----------



## SSMDad

I just ordered a [reprint 2005] copy on Thursday. Looking forward to reading it after all these praises for the book!


----------

